# Oscar



## Jebus (Feb 29, 2004)

i have a 9-10" red oscar and he has been really stressed lately living wih my P's (I just got rid of them) anyways he has discoloration on his forehead and it's starting to indent. have you guys heard of this before? i'll post pics later


----------



## Jebus (Feb 29, 2004)

he also has little holes like someone was poking him with a pin. i thinks it's hole in the head disease but im not sure how to treat it. :sad:


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

I'd be more help if you had a picture. Can you get one by any chance?


----------



## Jebus (Feb 29, 2004)

yea i'll post one tommorow


----------



## Puma (Jan 27, 2004)

http://www.aaquaria.com/aquasource/hith.shtml


----------



## Jebus (Feb 29, 2004)

yea these pictures are pretty bad quality but u can still see the cratter


----------



## Jebus (Feb 29, 2004)

oops lol i should downsize that


----------



## Jebus (Feb 29, 2004)

yea iv heard that it's caused by bad water but i have a AC500 on a 33g tank and the water is crystal clear


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

Honestly it is Impossable from those pics to truly ID the problem,
My guess would also be Hole in the Head, Lots of info on that out there
as this is a very common problem in some cichlids.

(Maybe this should be moved to Cichlids where it would be better anwsered)


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

Jebus said:


> yea iv heard that it's caused by bad water but i have a AC500 on a 33g tank and the water is crystal clear


 Living in the 33 gallon might be part of the problem Oscars really need a 75 gallon to be happy.


----------



## Puma (Jan 27, 2004)

keep in mind that "clear" water is not necessarily "clean" water.

you can do 0 water changes and still have clear water, even if your nitrates are off the charts.

i am a firm believer that nitrates are the main cause of HITH in oscars coupled with a poor diet.


----------



## Jebus (Feb 29, 2004)

im planning on putting him into a 90g in the next month or so this was just temporary


----------



## Time4Chillie (May 18, 2003)

Hey i dont know if this will help, but that disease could be from what you are feeding your oscar. I have seen a couple oscars get this discolouration and head problems fro being fed extremely poor diets. Try switiching the diet up if you can and get the best food possible for your oscar.That could help..


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

Jebus said:


> im planning on putting him into a 90g in the next month or so this was just temporary


 Good to hear


----------

